
Google Raises The Social Bar With New Friend Connect Feature  - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/11/google-friend-connect-introduces-the-social-bar/
======
billturner
So, instead of toolbars cluttering up the browser, we'll now have "social
bars" cluttering up the top of websites?

------
anigbrowl
I just had a site offer to hook me up with Friend Connect. First time i've
seen it deployed other than as a test...and it works pretty nicely.

Chrome doesn't render it properly though., which is a surprise.

